# Quantum Mocean casting...spinning.....or Both??



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a 12' heaver that I've always used with a conventional reel. The base eye, however, is bigger than the average casting rod base eye but smaller than the average spinning rod base eye. Does that imply that this rod would function as a spinning rod too? Have any of you ever had a rod like this?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

wskitchen said:


> I have a 12' heaver that I've always used with a conventional reel. The base eye, however, is bigger than the average casting rod base eye but smaller than the average spinning rod base eye. Does that imply that this rod would function as a spinning rod too? Have any of you ever had a rod like this?


I have rods with what is called Lowriders. These rods have a bigger funny looking first guide that's supposed to let you use it as both conventional and spinner. It's been my experience that they work best with braid and spinning reels. JMHO.

This may be what you're looking at. C2


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes! Thank you. I'm gonna put a spinner on it and sell the conventional reel.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

the 11' predator is listed as a spinning rod, but works perfectly well as a caster. some of the newer casting rods from tica and okuma (and others) have first guides that are large enuf to be spinning strippers ("spinning strippers"? huh? doh!  )


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I mounted my biggest spinner on the Mocean rod and did some testing. It actually performs better as a spinner I think than it ever did casting. Maybe I'm stupid??


----------

